# XE-A207W cash till won't turn on



## SC101010 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a Sharp XE-A207W cash register that is 2 years old and now won't turn on when power is connected.
IT guy says usually if no power is supplied then it probably won't be able to be repaired. I had my first sharp cash till for 20 years before this one and it is still going ok as a backup. Has any one had this problem with a till and got it working again please?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Did it get wet?

Is it on a UPS or surge protector?

Is it receiving power internally?


----------

